# Tot und Verderben: Grafikkarte abgeraucht



## MICHI123 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
grauenhafte Grausamkeiten haben meinen PC heute ereilt: nach falschen Pixeln und Streifen im Bild stürzte mein PC ab. Die Grafikfehler im Bild kommen auch schon vor dem Windows Ladebildschirm, also gehe ich stark davon aus, dass die Grafikkarte den Geist aufgegeben hat. Windows bietet dann die Wiederherstellung an, dies hat jedoch keinen Erfolg (und pixelpixelpixelstreifenstreifenstreifen).
Die Grafikkarte ist nicht besonders verstaubt, und auch überhaupt nicht heiß geworden (man konnte sie ohne Probleme anfassen).... 

So, nun kommt die Frage, was ich anschaffe. Der PC ist 2 Jahre und 8 Monate alt, ich wollte aber erst ca. im Herbst nächsten Jahres einen neuen Computer kaufen....


Hier erstmal die Daten:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 64bit
ASUS P5QL Pro, Sockel 775 Intel P43, ATX
4GB-KIT G-Skill PC6400/800, CL 4
Enermax Pro82+ 425W
Samsung HD501LJ 500GB 7200,16 MB Cache
Powercolor HD4850 PCS 1024MB GDDR3, PCI-Express (die nun den Geist aufgegeben zu haben scheint)


Sinn würde ja vermutlich eine neue Graka, CPU, Mainboard, RAM und SSD machen... aber dafür hab ich im Moment auf gar keinen Fall das Geld 

Also entweder würde ich eine günstige Übergangs Graka kaufen, und dann später 2013 einen kompletten neuen Rechner kaufen, oder jetzt eine gute Grafikkarte kaufen, und dann später den Rest "drum rum" nachkaufen/bauen.

Anwendungsgebiet ist eigentlich BIldbearbeitung, Videobearbeitung, ein bisschen 3D Animation und auch Gaming... 
Also eigentlich besteht schon der Wunsch nach nem guten Rechner, aber im Moment ist mir nicht danach eine super teure Graka zu kaufen, wenn ich später in 2013 eh mal investieren will in den Rechner...

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Eine günstige Grafikkarte bis 100€ vielleicht? Welche hat da das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis? 

Gruß,
Michi


----------



## Rabowke (20. Dezember 2012)

Bzgl. dem Anwendungsgebiet ... mir ist lediglich Adobe als "big player" bekannt, der für seine Programme wie Photoshop CUDA zur Bildbearbeitung nutzt, selbst mein geliebtes Lightroom ist nur als 64bit Version erhältlich, die Berechnung macht die CPU allein.

Da ich nicht weiß, welche Software du einsetzt, würde ich dir halt empfehlen ganz genau zu schauen, ob die Software überhaupt CUDA bzw. GPGPU im Allgemeinen nutzt.

Wenn dein Limit wirklich "nur" 100 EUR beträgt, dann wird wohl eine AMD / ATI GraKa die erste Wahl werden, allerdings funktioniert besagte CUDA Schnittstelle von Adobe bislang nur mit nVidia Grafikkarten.


----------



## Shorty484 (20. Dezember 2012)

Um die 100 Euro wäre dann wohl nur ne HD 7770 drin. Du könntest allerdings auch gleich eine starke GraKa nehmen, die Du dann in das neue System übernimmst.


----------



## Enisra (20. Dezember 2012)

naja, so eine Karte in dem Limit, wäre dann entweder eine ATI HD7750 für etwas unter hundert bzw. eine 7770 für 109€ oder eine Nvidia GT650, wobei man darauf achten sollte, keine GTS zu nehmen
Aber vielleicht kennt Herb da noch passendere, weil jetzt da eine gute Karte zu kaufen ist auch irgendwie doof, in Anbetracht dessen, das wenn da, sagen wir mal, im Sommer einen neuen Rechner kaufst, die Nachfolgegeneration auf dem Markt sein dürfte, wo dann entweder bessere Modelle oder die Aktuell guten billiger sind und bis dahin auch nicht wirklich das Potenzial einer .. HD7950 ausschöpfen kannst, weil die CPU bremst

Das fiese ist, ich hätte eine HD4850 in meinem alten Rechner, allerdings eine mit AGP-Port :/


----------



## golani79 (20. Dezember 2012)

Weiß nicht, welche Tools du im 3D Bereich verwendest, aber aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ich mit ATI Karten in Verbindung mit Autodesk Maya schon öfter Probleme hatte, die sich durch nervende Darstellungsfehler bemerkbar machen (Weights werden nicht angezeigt, Mesh bewegt sich bei Animation nicht mit, ...)


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2012)

Bei 100€ kommt die 7770 in Frage, und wenn es Nvidia sein muss wg. der Anwendungen halt eine GTX 650, die aber schwächer wäre.


Und selbst eine AMD 7950 wäre für die CPU noch absolut okay, siehe hier: AMD Radeon HD 7950 - ein guter Partner auch für ältere CPUs?    Auch wenn die CPU manchmal verhindert, dass es speziell her im Vergleich zu einer AMD 6870 zB 70% Leistungsplus sind - da hat man dann halt nur mal 30% "Plus". und bei manchen Spielen/Grafkmodi, in denen selbst eine 6870 ihre 80-100FPS schafft, bleibt es eben bei 80-100FPS auch mit einer 7950.

Im Vergleich zu einer 4850 aber wäre ja schon eine 6870 eine massive Steigerung   auch die 7770 ist schon merkbar besser


----------



## ReflexXXxtreme (20. Dezember 2012)

Da ich jetz eh wechsele hab ich ne 5850( powercolour) über. Ein bissi ubertaktet ist die so schnell wie eine neue 6870 und schafft damit Konsolen Porte wie dishonered oder Borderlands auf max. Wenn du Interesse hast und weist das sie in dein Gehäuse passt melde dich , sonst landet sie bald auf ebay.


----------



## MICHI123 (20. Dezember 2012)

Aaah, danke so weit, die 7770 ist mir auch schnell ins Auge gesprungen.
Dürfte da das aktuelle CoD, BF3 und Asassins Creed 3 in full hd laufen? BF3 hat mit der 4850 nämlich keine mehr Spaß gemacht... (Müssen ja nicht volle Details sein.)

Achja, follgene Problematik: 
ich habe einen Samsung 32 Zoll Monitor mit 19200er Auflösung, und einen kleinen Monitor daneben mit 1280er auflösung. Der kleine Monitor hat VGA.
Der Samsung hat als Eingänge HDMI und VGA. Problem ist, dass HDMI irgendwie rumspinnt, wenn ich zB mein kleines Notebook anschließe oder was anderes mit HDMI, dann ist das Bild pixelig und passt auch vom Bildseitenverhältnis nicht genau... (und es ist nicht einfach zu scharf, es ist auch verpixelt)... 
Bisher hatte ich das so gelöst, dass ich die DVI Ausgänge von der Graka mit nem Adapter zu VGA gemacht habe, und damit die beiden Monitore angeschlossen habe... wenn ich jetzt die hier kaufen würde, wie mach ich das am cleversten? http://www.amazon.de/Sapphire-HD775...YFPW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356043361&sr=8-1
Und was ist dieser "Display Port" Ausgang? Kann ich damit etwa sogar 3 Monitore anschließen? *lechtz*  
Wobei ich morgen eh mal den Samsung Kundenservice anrufen werde deswegen...


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2012)

Stellte sich denn die Auflösung des Notebooks wirklich auch auf 1920x1080 um? und wie weit sitzt Du denn vom Monitor weg?


Die genannten Spiele laufen alle in FullHD mit ner 7770, die Frage ist nur, mit welchen Details   In dem Artikel, den ich verlinkte, ist ja als Ausgangs-Karte eine AMD 6870, und die ist schon ein gutes Stück besser als eine AMD 7770, so ca 30% werden das schon sein.


----------



## MICHI123 (21. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Stellte sich denn die Auflösung des Notebooks wirklich auch auf 1920x1080 um? und wie weit sitzt Du denn vom Monitor weg?
> 
> 
> Die genannten Spiele laufen alle in FullHD mit ner 7770, die Frage ist nur, mit welchen Details   In dem Artikel, den ich verlinkte, ist ja als Ausgangs-Karte eine AMD 6870, und die ist schon ein gutes Stück besser als eine AMD 7770, so ca 30% werden das schon sein.


 
jep, das hat auf jeden Fall 1920x1080, habs auch so ausgewählt nochmal im Auflösungsmenu. Das Problem mit dem PC vorher (also ich mal nen DVI zu HDMI-Adapter ausprobiert habe) war genau das gleiche. Und das ist auch auf jeden Fall falsch so, es ist nicht einfach nur zu scharf oder so... mal sehen was der Samsung Support so von sich gibt  

Danke so weit


----------



## RichardLancelot (21. Dezember 2012)

Es heißt ja auch dass man Auflösungen über 1280x1024 nicht via VGA zum Bildschirm übertragen sollte, da sich dort zumeist Leistungseinbußen einstellen. Von 'DisplayPort' auf 'DVI' oder 'HDMI' sollte es aber eigentlich passende Adapter geben.


----------



## MICHI123 (21. Dezember 2012)

hmmm, der samsung support sagt, ich soll halt weiter VGA verwenden xD
Das kann doch eigentlich nicht sein, dass die mir sagen, ich soll auf HDMI verzichten, klappt halt nicht... dabei hat das Gerät doch 3 HDMI Eingänge xD


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2012)

ICH würd mal testen, wie es mit nem BluRay-Player aussieht. Vlt ist der "Monitor" (32 Zoll ist ja schon eher TV....) einfach nur nicht gut geeignet für eine nahe Distanz?


----------



## MICHI123 (21. Dezember 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ICH würd mal testen, wie es mit nem BluRay-Player aussieht. Vlt ist der "Monitor" (32 Zoll ist ja schon eher TV....) einfach nur nicht gut geeignet für eine nahe Distanz?


ja, ich werd die Tage auch mal nen Blurayplayer anschließen. An der Hotline wurde mir auch gesagt, dass das verwendete HDMI Kabel maximal 1.3er Version sein darf... kA was meins hat, da hab ich grade ein ganz billiges kabel bei amazon bestellt, um das auszuprobieren.

Aber nein, mit der Nähe hat das auf keinen Fall was zu tun. Das Bild ist nicht ungewohnt oder überscharf oder so, das ist auf jeden Fall falsch. Oben und unten ist das Bild auch nicht richtig eingepasst, aber ich kann auch nichts einstellen am Monitor, dass das besser wird... trotz neuester Firmware. Mit VGA sah es halt total in Ordnung aus.
Aber wenn die neue Graka dann HDMI hat, will ich das ja auch eigentlich mal ausnutzen.


----------

